# Loure pour les pecheurs: time signature



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello - I just joined Talk Classical. I am a returner to the violin & fascinated by J-B Lully's 'Loure pour les pecheurs' which can be heard on MySpace. But I can't find sheet music anywhere - I even bought a book of Lully pieces from the USA which had a Loure from Alceste, but it wasn't the right one. I want to transcribe the music from MySpace, but I'm having difficulty with the time signature, as I'm definitely not 'advanced' enough. Can anyone help me, or point me to the sheet music? Thank you.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

This might get you started. A bit of the score appears at the bottom. It appears to be in 6/4 with an anacrusis (partial measure) at the beginning. I did find a score of Alceste but can't find that Loure in there.

http://mediatheque.cite-musique.fr/masc/?INSTANCE=CITEMUSIQUE&URL=/mediacomposite/CMDP/CMDP000000600/01-Lully-Pecheurs.htm


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you. That's really kind of you. I'm hooked on Lully now so feel sure that I and the Loure are fated to meet! Have a nice week.


----------

